# Woher bekomme ich die unistd.h ?



## xaitech (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauche zum kompilieren meines Projektes eine Headerdatei namens unistd.h.

Weiss wer in welchem Developer Packege die ist oder wie ich sonst an die Datei komme?

Danke


----------



## Kachelator (18. Juni 2004)

Das ist der Unix-Standard-Lib-Header (entsprechend stdlib.h), und der wird dir unter Windows vermutlich nicht viel nützen. da mussst du wohl von Unix/Linux nach Windows portieren.


----------

